# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  SmartMoto v4.31 and S-Card v3.12 released!

## mohamed73

*SmartMoto v4.31 and S-Card v3.12 released!* 
 Dear Users, 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and *S-Card v3.12* are out! 
With this update we introduce new groundbreaking feature - remote unlock for *Alcatel*, *Motorola* and *Vodafone* phones! You don't need to connect the phone to PC anymore to unlock it! Added support for 240+ models.  *Release Note:* 
Added unlock code calculator (via IMEI and PID / Security File) for the following MTK-based models: *Alcatel:* Crystal (KR01)ELLE GlamPhone No.3ELLE GlamPhone No.5Mandarina Duck (MD01)Mandarina Duck (MD02)Miss Sixty (MS01)Miss Sixty (MS02)OT-090, OT-103, OT-104, OT-105, OT-106, OT-108, OT-109OT-112, OT-113, OT-117, OT-132OT-140, OT-150, OT-1801OT-203, OT-203E, OT-204, OT-205, OT-206, OT-208, OT-209, OT-217, OT-213OT-214, OT-214W, OT-216, OT-217, OT-217D, OT-222, OT-223, OT-228,  OT-228DOT-232, OT-233, OT-250, OT-252, OT-255, OT-255D, OT-262, OT-268OT-280, OT-282, OT-292, OT-296, OT-297OT-300, OT-301, OT-303, OT-304, OT-305, OT-306, OT-308OT-310, OT-311, OT-312, OT-315, OT-317, OT-317D, OT-318, OT-318DOT-319, OT-322, OT-352, OT-355, OT-355D, OT-356OT-358, OT-358D, OT-360, OT-361, OT-362, OT-363OT-380, OT-383, OT-385, OT-385D, OT-385J, OT-390OT-455, OT-505, OT-505K, OT-506, OT-506DOT-508, OT-5185, OT-540, OT-543, OT-565, OT-565K, OT-585OT-585D, OT-585F, OT-595, OT-595D, OT-600OT-602, OT-602D, OT-605, OT-605D, OT-606, OT-650, OT-660OT-665, OT-668, OT-706, OT-708, OT-710, OT-710D, OT-710KOT-7110, OT-720, OT-720D, OT-799OT-800, OT-802, OT-802Y, OT-803, OT-803D, OT-803F, OT-806, OT-806DOT-807, OT-807D, OT-808, OT-808G, OT-808M, OT-809OT-810, OT-8107, OT-810D, OT-810F, OT-813, OT-813D, OT-813FOT-818, OT-818D, OT-819, OT-819D, OT-828, OT-838OT-880, OT-888, OT-888D, OT-900OT-901, OT-905, OT-907, OT-980, OT-C700, OT-C701, OT-C707OT-C710, OT-C710D, OT-C717, OT-C818, OT-C819OT-C819D, OT-C820, OT-C825, OT-DS1, OT-F0Z9OT-F101, OT-F115, OT-F117, OT-F121, OT-F122, OT-F123OT-F152 , OT-F153, OT-F262, OT-F330, OT-F331, OT-F344OT-PB01 , OT-S122, OT-S215, OT-S218, OT-S319, OT-S320OT-S321, OT-S520, OT-S521, OT-S621, OT-S626, OT-SFR1150OT-TES,Megafon TP-DS1,Orange Amsterdam (AM01)*Motorola:* WX160, WX161, WX180, WX181WX260, WX265, WX280, WX288WX290, WX295, WX298WX390, WX395, WX665*Vodafone:* 155331, 345, 350, 354, 355555, 570607, 670, 770*TCL:* TCL I606, TCL I650, TCL I780TCL I802, TCL I808, TCL I818, TCL I880TCL I888, TCL I898, TCL I900, TCL I905TCL Q3, TCL Q5TCL T208, TCL T218, TCL T255, TCL T268, TCL T355, TCL T66 *Benefits:* No internet connection required to run the productIntroduced all the most popular on the market modelsUp to date and the most relevant list of supported Provider IDsUnlimited amount of calculated unlock codes
Read the الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] on how to use the Calculator before you start the procedure.  *Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

